# Chaoswave's erste Wakü ;)



## Chaoswave (4. Juni 2010)

*Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Hallo pcghx-com 

Ich spiel schon seit längerer Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir eine Wakü zuzulegen.
Hätte es gern etwas leiser und kühler zwecks OC.
Der Mugen 2 ist zwar super aber unterm Dach, vor allem im Sommer, wirds dann doch etwas knapp und ich schraub den Phenom II X4 920er (2,8) von den 3,4 lieber zurück auf 3,1

Wasserkühlung ist teuer, deswegen bin ich noch nicht sooo recht sicher ob ich mir eine anschaffe.
Geplant wäre dann ne Aufrüstung des gesamten Systems von DDR2 auf DDR3, evtl. nen andern Prozzi und dann ne neue Graka.
Meine 4870 tuts noch eigentlich ziemlich gut. 

Die Wakü würde ich dann vermutlich mit ner neuen Karte kaufen weil sonst kann ich nach 4 Monaten den Kühlkörper wechseln. 
Wär auch ne Möglichkeit aber ich machs lieber so 

Hab richtig Bock auf die Wakü und konnte es einfach nicht lassen mir mal was schönes in Sketchup auszudenken 

Hab eig alles untergebracht (denke ich), wollte nun gerne wissen was ihr von dem "Bauplan" haltet und ob sich das auch so umsätzen lässt.




Hardware:
NZXT Alpha
2x Samsung HDD
1x LG Brenner
HIS Radeon 4870
Phenom II X4 920

Aktuelles Board ist nen ATX von Gigabyte mit DDR2.
Denke aber, dass ich nen micro-ATX nehmen würde zwecks Platzangebot, oder hab ich da zu viel Leistungseinbrüche zu erwarten und wie siehts bei nem micro-ATX mit OC aus??? 


Hab screens gemacht um euch meinen Aufbau klar zu machen 
falls einer Sketchup hat kann er's sich auch gerne mit Sketchup angucken,
damit ists dann leichter.

Erklärung:
Verbaut wird eine aquastreamxt (vermutlich Standard) mit direkt anhängbarem AGB (anders weiß ich leider nicht wie und wo ich den unterbringe  ).

Von der Pumpe geht dann das Wasser in einen der zwei 240er Radi.
Das kalte Wasser geht unten wieder rein, hoch in den Cpu, der wird "kaltgestellt", das Wasser wieder raus in einen 240er Radi, kalt wieder rein in die Graka und von da dann runter in den AGB/Pumpe und dann gehts von vorne los.

Ich hoffe das ist soweit verständlich 

Das blaue sind die 12er lüfter im case, die da noch nen bisschen Luft fächern, die zwei Schwarzen unten, die HDDs, oben drin der Brenner, oben das NT und der Rest dürfte erkenntlich sein 
Unten steht die Pumpe mit AGB, da muss aber noch nen "Shoggy sandwich" drunter oder ähnliches.
Die Graka(schwarz) ragt noch in den HDDschacht rein, der ist aber von den Proportionen nicht ganz richtig und ist eig kleiner, Platz ist für ne 29cm Graka inkl Stromanschlüsse.

Da die Radis an der Seitenwand hängen würden wird die natürlich noch verstärkt.

Hoffe auf Feedback 

MfG Chaoswave

PS: Sketchup kann ich auf Anfrage gerne schicken (Virenfrei!!! )
Könnte auch noch weitere Bilder machen^^


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## Chaoswave (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Wäre meine erste Wakü...
Will also sicher gehen 

Was ist mit dem micro-ATX?
Die Pumpe dürfte reichen oder?!


----------



## Marquis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das hin und her mit Kühlern und Radis brauchst du nicht, die Temperaturdifferenzen innerhalb des Kreislaufes sind gering.

Besonders wg. der Optik würde ich eher zu einem großen Radi raten wie dieser: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator 35179

Oder falls du nochmehr Leistung bzw. es noch leiser haben möchtest ein 1080 Radi:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 9x120mm

Ein 1080 Radi schlägt aber ins Budget und ist natürlich überdimensioniert, was aber wiederum in langsameren Lüftern resultiert.

Pumpe reicht und uATX ist eher Geschmackssache, da gibts auch gute aber ich mag die großen lieber.


----------



## Chaoswave (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Ich würd auch nen großes nehmen aber ich befürchte dann gibts nen paar Probleme mit dem Platz. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit OC auf micro-ATX?


----------



## Marquis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Von PCGH gabs vor einiger Zeit einen Test und die waren eigentlich gleich gut, besonders die ASUS ROG-Boards und die von ABit in uATX waren empfehlenswert. 

Solange du kein Medion Board verwendest ist alles gut.


----------



## Madz (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Matx Boards sind mitunter legendär gut. Mein DFI 775 hat vor einem Jahr gut 625 mhz fsb geschafft.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

so aus Interesse:
ich hab nen Phenom II X4 920.
Wenn ich ne Geforce 470 daneben stellen würde und die auf ne 480 OCn will, dann bremst der Phenom doch etwas oder reicht der noch aus?
Gibt es irgendwie ne möglichkeit das durch ne Rechnung oder so rauszufinden?


Noch was anderes. Wenn ich Graka und CPU OC, reicht dann mein Netzteil noch aus?
Habe ein Coolermaster real Power M620W.
Cooler Master

Angeschlossen wären zusätzlich eine 12v aquastream, 2 HDDs und ein Brenner.


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Sollte noch ausreichen das NT und ja der CPU bremst, ausser du spielst auf 2560x1920er Auflösung und selbst dann dürfte sie noch bremsen  Ist aber eigentlich relativ normal.


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Du kannst die CPU noch übertakten. Aber die GTX Reihe empfehle ich momentan niemandem. Sie ist einfach zu stromfressend und die daraus gewonnen Mehrleistung steht in keiner Relation dazu.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

ok dann würde der OCed,
reicht der QuadRadi den Marqius empfohlen hat überhaupt bei der 470OC+CPU OC? Die ist ja ne ziemliche Heizung.

edit: alternativ würde ja ne 5870 auch gehn denk ich, die ist ja ungefähr gleich


----------



## Marquis (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Abhängig von deiner Lüftergeschwindigkeit, mit einer Lüftersteuerung wärst du auf der sicheren Seite, da du dann unter Last die Lüfter weiter aufdrehen kannst.

Ist aber alles noch wesentlich leiser als die Standard Luftkühlung von der 470.


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Die 5870 ist viel einfach und effizienter zu kühlen und ruhig zu stellen, als die GTX Serie.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

geplant wäre ne Scythe Kaze Master zur Steuerung und Noisblocker Blacksilent


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Lieber eine selbstregelnde Steuerung, ala Aquero, T-balancer, Heatmaster.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe hat die Aquaero ne automatisierte Lüfterregelung je nach Temp. Weiß jemand ob ich die Aquaero dann an den Temp. Sensor von ner aquastream anschließen kann?
Kommen ja beide von aquacomputer. Lassen die sich irgendwie verbinden? Wenn das geht müsste ich nicht extra nen Temp.anschluss einbauen in den Kreislauf


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Dann lieber Aquero + Aquastream Standard + Tempsensor


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das geht und ich würde es auch so machen.  Der interne Sensor der Pumpe reicht für den Hausgebrauch locker aus.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

werden Aquaero und Pumpe dann per Software synchronisiert oder müsste ich da irgendwas an der Hardware schrauben?


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Wird mit Kabel verbunden und per Software synchronisiert.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Kabel wird mitgeliefert?
Software ist ja dabei.


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das Aquabus Kabel musst du extra kaufen.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das Aquabus Kabel überträgt aber *nicht *die Daten von dem internen Sensor, also wenn Aquaero dann bitte noch einen Sensor kaufen, ansonsten von der Aquastream + Poweramp Lüfter regeln lassen.


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das stimmt nicht. Man kann den internen Sensor über den Aquabus auslesen.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Verdammt, wieso musste ich gestern die Pumpe wechseln.

Bei mir hat dir Kombination nur die Frequenz ausgeschmissen.

Werde nachher nochmal einen Testkreislauf bauen.

Edit: Das kann ich ja nicht einfach im Raum stehen lassen, wenn die Aquastream über den Aquabus ans Aquaero angeschlossen wird, zeigt mir die Aquasuite keine Temperatur von dem Pumpensensor an.

Hier erstmal ein Foto vom Testaufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich den Thread nicht unnötig mit Bildern vollspammen will, sind die Aquasuite Bilder im Anhang.

Wie es aussieht, wenn man die Aquastream über USB anschließt und dann per Aquaero darauf zugreift, kann ich wg. dem fehlenden 2. USB Kabel nicht sagen.

Sollte ich irgendwas übersehen haben, Asche über mein Haupt.

PS: Nein, das Buch hat nichts mit der Serie zu tun.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

was denn nun? 

welches der drei Kabel wäre denn das richtige?
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=aquabus&x=0&y=0


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Ich weiß nicht ob Madz die Aquasuite so gut kennt, dass er mich Demut lehrt, aber die 9€ für einen Temp-Sensor solltest du noch habe und damit wärest du auf der sicheren Seite. Ansonsten ist das Kabel auch glaube ich bei der Aquaero oder -Stream dabei, ich hab das jedenfalls und nicht gesondert bestellt.

Aqua Computer Webshop - Anschlusskabel aquabus/Tacho f. aquastream Retail 93111


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Ich bin mir sicher dass es geht, weil ich es selbst schon gemacht habe. Frag mich aber nicht in welchem Menüpunkt. Da muss ich erst einmal selbst schauen.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Vlt. wirklich nur mit der doppel USB Methode, hab alles durchsucht und schiesse nicht gerne ins Blaue, wir sollten vielleicht mal bei AC nachfragen!?

PS: Das Konstrukt läuft noch, bin also für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

also der Support sagt es geht.
Muss halt nur über nen 3poliges tachokabel angeschlossen werden. Im Menü müsste das der Sensor 6 sein. Macht wohl für den aquaero keinen Unterschied obs der Sensor von der Pumpe ist oder von irgendetwas anderem


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Häh?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sensor 5 ist es übrigens auch nicht, der Rest ist in Benutzung.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

ich kenn mich leider in dem Ding nicht aus...
Der Herr am Telefon sagte es müsste ohne Probleme gehn.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Alles klar, ich zitiere einfach die PN von mir und Shoggy:



			
				Shoggy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> dann steck das vorhandene USB-Kabel doch kurz an die Pumpe an, stell alles ein und speichere die Einstellungen in die Pumpe.
> 
> ...



Ich verneige mich in tiefer Demut vor Madz und bitte um Verzeihung.


Als Zusammenfassung: Man muss die Pumpe per USB auf die entsprechende Einstellung konfigurieren.
Mein Aufbau ist schon wahnsinnig genug, das werde ich jetzt nicht mehr ausprobieren.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

gut das das geklärt ist.

Hab jetzt mal etwas zusammengestellt. Das müsste soweit passen oder?
Gibt es noch irgendwo Sparpotenzial?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5da6aac1bf2af5286e4689bda2cf914c


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/11db848198b16d484d5e381e8aa579ce

Aquabus Kabel ist bei der -Stream dabei. 

Du wirst nicht soviele Winkelanschlüsse brauchen, die Zwei sind nur wenns nicht anders geht.

Der AGB ist leichter zu befüllen und praktischer + sieht besser aus.

Wenn du die Aquastream Standard und einen Tempensor nimmst sparst du nochmal 10€, warum wolltest du das jetzt eigentlich so machen?

Edit: Nimm lieber G48 und dest. Wasser.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

ja aber ich brauch doch noch einen Korrosionsschutz deswegen das Kozentrat oder was meinst du?

okay AGB ist gebongt 
ich könnte auch die Standard nehmen, ich dachte nur wegen der Automatik mit dem aquaero aber würde ja auch mit nem andern Sensor gehn... Stimmt.

wieso habt ihr mir eigentlich die Aquaero empfohlen? Die ist zwar automatisch, aber könnt ich nicht auch einfach ne "normale" holen und da die Lüfter anschließen und die manuell bedienen?
Weil die ist schon ziemlich teuer


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *



> wieso habt ihr mir eigentlich die Aquaero empfohlen? Die ist zwar automatisch, aber könnt ich nicht auch einfach ne "normale" holen und da die Lüfter anschließen und die manuell bedienen?
> Weil die ist schon ziemlich teuer


Du wirst das Aquaero lieben und nicht mehr hergeben wollen. 




> ja aber ich brauch doch noch einen Korrosionsschutz deswegen das Kozentrat oder was meinst du?


G48 aus dem Autofachhandelr reicht dicke.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

okay Warenkorb nochmal bearbeitet.
Etwas gespart 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/84ae493bf738dd23e6a4e783f7fad5d8
fehlt etwas außer G48 oder hab ich ALLES drin?


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Jetzt ist alles drin:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Wieso der Umrüstsatz für die aquaero?
Sieht das "normale" Display irgendwie anders aus?


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das Displayglas schliesst die Front des Aquaero sauber ab und verbesser die Optik. 

Siehe das Foto in der Seitenmitte:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Das Aquaero VFD – mehr als eine Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Vielen Dank an euch.
Habt mir sehr weiter geholfen.
Werde das dann mal demnächst bestellen. Vermutlich wirds dann in den Ferien zusammen gesetzt.
Vielen dank

MfG


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

sooo
Meine Wakü ist da. Es steht auch schon alles nur will der Kühlblock sowas von gar nicht auf das Mainboard.
Habe mir die Anleitung 5x!!!! durchgelesen und versucht alles so zu machen wie es da steht aber das lässt sich alles nicht realisieren.
WLP geht drauf, dann Block drauf und versuchen ihn mit der Backplate zu verschrauben. Geht aber nicht. In der Plate sind nur Löcher drin ohne Gewinde hießt die Schrauben rutschen einfach nur durch. Es sind zwar 4 Löcher mit Gewinde vorhanden nur sind die komischerweise so gelegen dass sich da keine Schrauben reinschrauben lassen weil das MB dafür keine Löcher vorgesehn hat.
Bisher war nen Mugen2 drauf der wurde auch nur draufgesetzt und dann wurden von unten durch die Plate schrauben geschoben die oben am Mugen an ner speziellen Plate festgeschraubt wurden.
Die kann ich nur leider für den Zweck jetzt nicht verwenden.

Hab mal nen paar Bilder gemacht. Sorry für die schlechte quali. Ist nur Handy.

Hoffe mein Problem ist soweit klar.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich den Block nun festmache? Habe übelegt es mal mit Muttern zu verusuchen aber in der größe haben wir grade keine da und ich bin mir nicht sicher obs sowas im Baumarkt gibt.

Habe ein AM2+ MB Gigabyte MA770-UD3
Block: Watercool Heatkiller für AM2(+)/AM3 LC


----------



## Marquis (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das sieht nach einer falschen Backplate aus, eigentlich solltest du eine andere dafür haben die bei Auslieferung an dem Board befestigt war.


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Zusammengesetzt hat den Rechner atelco vor nem halben Jahr.
Ich seh auch grad die Backplate ist von dem Mugen...
Entweder die richtige Plate hat atelco eingesteckt oder die liegt hier rum. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Frosty (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Zur not musst du wohl zu den guten alten Muttern + Unterlegscheibe greifen. Oder die richtige Backplate ordern.


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Stimmt. Die Monatage des Hk ist auf die original BP ausgelegt.


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

atelco hat sie nicht. Gigabyte Hotline sagte ich soll einfach nen Rechnungsnachweis zu denen schicken und die schicken mir dann ne neue Plate vorbei.
Danke das ihr mich auf die falsche Plate aufmerksam gemacht habt.   Ich hätte da locker noch länger dran rumgefummelt


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Wieso lässt du die Kiste auch zusammenbauen? selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

"damals" hatte ich noch keine Ahnung von PC's 
im nachhinein war es wirklich ein wening unvorteilhaft


----------



## Carmir (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Hab meine alte backplate nicht mehr gefunden, wahrscheinlich hab ich sie irgendwann mal aus Versehen weggeschmissen. Hab dann Muttern bemüht, war ein bisschen fummeliger aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche.


----------



## Chaoswave (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

habe bei Gigabyte angefragt.
Die schicken mir ne neue Plate zu


----------



## Chaoswave (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem shoggy-Sandwich und ner aquastream?
Wie habt ihr die festgemacht. Bei der aqua sind Schrauben und Muttern bei aber die Schrauben sind zu kurz um durch shoggy und Caseboden zu gehn...
oder waren bei dem Sandwich von AT Schrauben dabei und ich hab die nur übersehn?


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Garnicht. Einfach drauf stellen und maximal mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigen.


----------



## Chaoswave (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

das reicht auch beim Transport ohne das das alles abgeht?


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Mit Tesa Spiegelklebeband auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Chaoswave (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

okay danke
und generell beim Transport? Muss ich da umbedingt irgendwas im Auto beachten?
Auf die Seite legen und polstern ist klar aber vorher Wasser ablassen oder kann das drin bleiben?


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Nein, kann alles drin bleiben. Vor der Wiederinbetriebnahme kurz alle Anschlüsse mit einem Taschentuch abtupfen. So erkennst du eventuelle Lecks. Diese sind mir in knapp 7 Jahren aber nicht einmal unter gekommen.


----------



## Chaoswave (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

also alles "normal" 

was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Anschlüsse meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz drauf/dran sitzen wenn der Schlauch mit dran ist.
Ohne Schlauch sitzen sie ganz drauf.
Ist das normal? Hab sie schon mit ner Zange festgezogen...


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Ist normal, ist sogar Sinn und Zweck der Überwurfmuttern, da ja etwas zwischen der Mutter und dem Anschluss ist, kann es nicht aufliegen. Und ja nicht mit der Zange festziehen. Das kann den Schlauch beschädigen.


----------



## Chaoswave (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

okay dann lass ich die Zange weg 
danke nochmal an alle


ich werd mich melden wenn meine backplate da ist und ich endlich alles  fertig bauen kann.
radi sitzt schon muss nur noch pumpe fest machen und mainboard und nt  einbauen, der rest ist fertig

GIGABYTE MACH SCHNELL!!!!


----------



## Chaoswave (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

bitte löschen
doppelpost


----------



## Marquis (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Bei meinem GB 780G-DS3H ist mir grade aufgefallen, dass die Backplate keine Gewinde hat, hoffe bei dir tritt nicht das gleiche Problem auf.


----------



## Chaoswave (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Naja zur Not haette ich noch Muttern


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

@ Marquis.
Hat Gigabyte für alle MB die selben Plates oder sind die von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich?
Weil ich hab grade gesehn die Muttern passen nicht so recht auf die Schrauben. Wenn die nämlich alle gleich sind und ohne Gewinde dann muss ich mir überlegen wie ich mein HK auf mein Mainboard bekomme...
Die Plate von GB ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## fuSi0n (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Also bei meinem GA870A UD3 sind passende gewinde in der backplate. Montage des HK 3.0 war kein Problem. Ich denke mal so verhält es sich bei allen Boards aus der neuen Serie mit dem blauen Retention Modul


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

naja aber ich hab nen "altes" MA770-UD3.

Was bitte ist ein "Retention Modul" ???


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

http://www.gidf.de


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

frech Madz, frech  xD xD 

naja das Modul hat mein Board nicht... hmpf

ich hoffe ja immer noch Gigabyte gibt ja bald mal Gas. Falls die das doch nicht schicken sollten weil ich keine Rückmeldung bis jetzt bekommen habe, geht dann auch sowas hier oder ist da auch kein Gewinde drin oder gibts noch ne andere Plate?


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

also

mein Modul ist endlich gekommen, nachdem mir erst die ATX Blende zugesendet wurde 

läuft fast alles super...
CPU von 2,8 auf 3,22Ghz, jetzt mit 41° unter Heattest prime. Idle 35°.

Was bei mir aber leider noch nicht geht ist die Pumpensteuerug der aquastream.
Hab das USB Kabel reingesteckt so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nur leider wird mir in der aquasuite gar nichts angezeigt. Nur das Logo. 
Was nun?
"nach USB-Geräten suchen" hab ich schon probiert, passiert nichts...


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Falsch angesteckt? Musst mal schauen, ob die Polung stimmt.


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

also auf der aquastream sitzts auf jeden fall richtig.
Bin fein nach dem Bildchen der anleitung gegangen 
bei dem Mainboard war ich mir etwas unsicher weil da der USB-Anschluss auf dem Board nicht der selbe war wie an der Pumpe
der sah in etwas so aus, siehe mitte "gelbe Plastikverkleidung"
Der Anschluss hat da ja 2 "Reihen". Das Kabel aber nur eine und in einer Reihe ist ein Pin weniger als in der andern.
Bei den Kabelfarben hab ich mich dann an dem andern Port orientiert weil der durch die beiden Frontusb belegt ist.


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

also gerade noch einmal kontrolliert.
Alles richtig verkabelt.
Nur die aquasuite findet immer noch nichts


----------



## Chaoswave (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

hab grad nochmal die Frontblende aufgemacht und das hier gefunden.
Ist das normal oder sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?

im Wasser ist nur G48 und dest. Wasser + flüssige Lebensmittelfarbe
Wasser und G48 
   10     :     1


----------



## Madz (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Gibt es das Foto auch in scharf?


----------



## hydro (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Bisl viel G48, versuchs mal mit 20:1, der Schaum sollte sich legen, kann aber passieren das dadurch Rückstände bleiben, war zmd. bei mir so.


----------



## Chaoswave (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

das mit dem neuen Mischverhältniss werd ich ändern wenn ich die Pumpe einschicken. Paltine schein im Sack zu sein.

Ne Bilder gibts leider nicht in scharf, hab kein Stativ für die Kamera aber normalerweise sollten die Bilder auch so scharf sein, war bis jetzt immer so.......


----------



## hydro (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

Das Bild ist schon scharf, nur leider total verwackelt


----------



## Chaoswave (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chaoswave's erste Wakü *

aber man kann im groben erkennen worum es sich handelt oder? 
weil noch keiner geschrien hat: ACHTUNG GEFÄHRLICH
gehe ich mal davon aus das das so bleiben könnte aber nicht sollte und desweiteren nur unschön aussieht


----------

